# Back to T.O.



## VoodooMajik (Aug 27, 2012)

Going back to Cali, Cali. Ha ha, not really.

I'm moving back to Toronto at the end of September, I was wondering if we have forum members here that would like to grab some coffee and talk knives. :knife:

I've been considering applying to Tosho for a Part time position if possible, I'll even to do shipping, janitorial stuff as I being to learn more about the knives, Though the money would just go into more knives and tattoos

Do we have any Chef's on here the may be open to a Stage?? More to gain experiences in new kitchens then looking for a position, but if it work out in such a manner 
thank would be great. Maybe there is something someone may be aware of I am not, Or somewhere I might enjoy taking a look at.

:cooking2:

Look forward to hopefully meeting some of you and putting a few faces with the names!:matrix:
All the best :dance:
Sam


----------



## Crothcipt (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck on the move. Sounds like it will be a step up.


----------



## echerub (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey, there are a number of us over here in TO


----------



## Duckfat (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm north of Detroit but hit Toronto fairly often if there's ever a get together. 

Dave


----------



## VoodooMajik (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe a ONTGT?


----------

